#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  F.A.S.T. RTA (Rate Transient Analysis)

## rusikforyou

Hello guys,  hope you doing well.
Can anyone share F.A.S.T. RTA (Rate Transient Analysis) software if you have. 


thank you very much for sharing.See More: F.A.S.T. RTA (Rate Transient Analysis)

----------


## csm101

Get all installers from fek/ete web site. Here is fix for all 2009 prgms: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rusikforyou

Thank you very much for prompt reply and *****  dear csm101.

----------


## zhaoweidong

I can't download the fix. Could you send me a copy?
zhaoweidong70@126.com
Thanks

----------


## rusikforyou

here is the rapid link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tridays

Please search in this forum first.

----------


## tridays

Please search in this forum first.

----------


## shami_reyi

i am serching de same software, can you tell me where can i find it

----------


## meyssam1983

> here is the rapid link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please RE UPLOAD
thanks

----------


## rusikforyou

Reuploaded on filefactory

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rusikforyou

Dear shami_reyi
you can download it ( RTA ) from official website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and then apply the ***** provided above.

----------


## shami_reyi

thanks 

rusikforyou


it works and run

----------


## rahul_chengineer

thank you

See More: F.A.S.T. RTA (Rate Transient Analysis)

----------


## moncho

Nice share

----------


## Amoriko

Dear CSM101,

I joined in this forum just several minutes ago and now my RTA can run freely. 
It's all because of you. 

Thank you very much. I really appreciate your gift.

Regards,
Amoriko
asavarias@gmail.com

----------


## pvthien

Could some one upload version fit with **** 
I have download a version from Fekete site but it is newest version and don't work with ***
Thank in advance

----------


## Amoriko

> Could some one upload version fit with **** 
> I have download a version from Fekete site but it is newest version and don't work with ***
> Thank in advance



I have both 2009 version. the older and newer version from the fekete site. Both are works using the vaccine.

----------


## MNMT86

Thank you very much

----------


## ahmedm

i did try to install the soft but unfortunately i cannot run it the following message appears 
[IMG]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links][/IMG]

please advice

----------


## Amoriko

Dear Ahmedm,

I used winxp sp2 as platform. And I add dotnetfix 1.1 and 2.0, also windows installer 3.1. (just like if we want to installed Petre? 2005 and further).
I don't have such problem to installed it. So I don't have the clue which part the problem cause.
After installed, I just copy the vaccine to the RT? folder. Then just close the question appear during start the program, and everything run well. 
All could be threat the same except the very tight gas part.

I hope this could help you. If you don't mind, inform me if you have any further problem.

Regards,
Amoriko

----------


## ahmedm

dear Amoriko

i did try what you did propose but still same message comes out

i did install dotnetfix 1 & 2 also install windows installer 3.1

but still same problem i hope you can help

my system is xp sp2 also

but why i cannot have this program actually i want to use it to evaluate

number of wells in the field i handle

thanks alot you have done very well

----------


## ahmedm

another question this file works only for RT@ or all published Fekete soft


thanks

----------


## Andrew_123

guys please someone share setup files of rti to any *********r. my setup file of rta is broken now=( and if i try download it from developers site is different file and crk dont fork for it=(( please, someone share right setup file of rta.
thanks in advance!

----------


## Amoriko

Dear Ahmedm,

The recent vaccine works on my 2009 version. 
My experienced, the version from the fket website have no database. So I cannot activate different well without getting crashed. But they (fket official) gave me the complete version 1 cd (2.7 gb) that run well without crashed.

Regards,
Amoriko

----------


## Yengineer

When you apply the vacine to the new versions it will not work. The program complains about a missin sc32w.dll file. Itried and got the same message with 3 of their programs.



Amorico are you sayin that vacine runs OK in programs from fekte CD ?See More: F.A.S.T. RTA (Rate Transient Analysis)

----------


## Andrew_123

yes, yengineer, you absolutely right. looking for distributive by 01.2009, it was here sometime ago, and i'm sure, lot of peoples from this forum have it. please guys help me with it.

----------


## ahmedm

dear amoriko,

thanks for continuing replying to me, this is the sole

my friend i think the version of dll file provided above not suitable for 2009 from the official fekete website maybe this is the reason why i cannot use it ot is mulfunctional now

i dont know if you can help by uploading the files that providedto you from the fekete or at least the working 2009 version for RTA that you have may be they change the version the one in the web

i dont know, see what you can do i really appreciate
by the way am reservoir engineer so hope we can discuss any matter in res eng

my e-mail aamm2025@hotmail.com

thanks alot

----------


## naposs

Is there anybody upload the older -----ed version of FEKETE program's. Or everybody will need new -----

----------


## Andrew_123

guys plz upload RTA version by xx.01.2009. i need it very necessary.
thanks.

----------


## ahmedm

dear Andrew

you can download it from the fekete website
then try the trial version for 14 days it might be enough for you to do your work
or have very good practice on it until any of our friends in the forum can upload the version suitable with the sweet file attached previously


thanks

----------


## Andrew_123

Guys, someone uploade rta install file suiteble with shared crk. It so need me. Thanks in advance.

----------


## ahmedm

the guys said to use the one from fekete web but it is not working with me i wonder !!!!!

----------


## tridays

I will upload the old version of RTA 4.0 tonight. Please be Patient.

----------


## tridays

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



enjoy this please.

----------


## Amoriko

Yes I am, Yengineer.

I have two of 2009 version. One from their official site and another one from a cd (a complete one). The CD has a bit older version than website version. It cannot ope the website version working files. 
When I work using website version, I cannot change the active zone from one to another without crash. It suddenly quit and I lost my recent unsave work. But It didn't happen when I work using the CD version. *Both using the same vaccine.*

Regards,
Amoriko

----------


## wisdomxuhl

but i don't know how to download!

----------


## ahmedm

thanks a lot tridays

See More: F.A.S.T. RTA (Rate Transient Analysis)

----------


## rahgoshafan

anybody have ----- for v7 (2010)

----------


## bfan

thanks！！！！！

----------


## gustavoarquimedes

morning everyone.. i tried to download the ******** for the fast rta, but it expired from filefactory and the other pages. can you share it again please. i appreciate it

----------


## gmwambler

rusik can u send it to me?

----------


## mshakeel44

After you have installed your softwares.......
how to create Ghost image of your windows 7. step by step for free......??

just visit.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gmwambler

FAST RTA required plz.

----------


## gmwambler

Dear Rusik 

may I have same file ? because now it is not available on any link

regards & Thanks

----------

